# terrible pics of the soon to be identified ordinary......paging pelletman



## thehugheseum (May 19, 2013)

heres a bike i was sold as a "bsa",i think its a 46"


----------



## walter branche (May 19, 2013)

*HOW  MUCH does it cost ?????*

I will buy the bike if it is for sale ,..let me know ,,   branchewalter@yahoo.com    407 697 3999 .  thanks for any help and reply ,...  walter branche


----------



## OldRider (May 19, 2013)

Walter, good to see you again!


----------



## thehugheseum (May 19, 2013)

lets get it identified first? i bought it not long ago and i do like it but you can pm an offer if you like


----------



## Nickinator (May 19, 2013)

*No clue*

Dont have any idea who made it sorry :/  but it is really cool!!!

Nick.


----------



## thehugheseum (May 20, 2013)

we just have to wait for pelletmans pager to charge up........seriously though guys,anyone interested in buying it should contact me,i have 2 ordinary bikes and i like my columbia much more........plus i have yet to master riding both at the same time


----------



## pelletman (May 21, 2013)

It is probably a Centaur or one of the bikes by St Nicholas Mfg.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 21, 2013)

Does no one see the Elgin head badge?


----------



## Gary Mc (May 21, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Does no one see the Elgin head badge?




It's the bike behind the Elgin......


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 21, 2013)

Then I don't have a clue.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 23, 2013)

There are several goodies in those pics. That 1952 Admiral radio for one. The other looks line a Crowley from the same period but it's hard to tell.


----------



## thehugheseum (May 23, 2013)

good eye,actually anything in that pic can be sent away


----------



## tailhole (May 23, 2013)

*sweet bike*

Love it.  Want to ride it.


----------

